
My journey into Scandinavian design - oliverdamian
http://oliverdamian.info/gds-scandinavia.html
======
mhomde
How the rest of the world can live without fika culture I'll never know

~~~
fit2rule
How is it different than the tradition of having a cigarette break with your
pals, or going for a few beers after work? I don't know much about fika, but
it doesn't seem like an exception for Sweden - I see folks going to have a
coffee with each other all the time. Is there something else about it that I'm
missing?

~~~
mhomde
I think those things are usually done with clicks of people while a "fika"
will often apply to all in office. Like you yell "Hey, everyone let's go fika,
and everyone goes fika". It's also usual to have a set fika appointment around
2 or 3

~~~
a3n
> I think those things are usually done with clicks of people

Yeah, like, "people who smoke." :)

------
JustSomeNobody
Looking forward to reading this because of how much Scandinavian minimalism
has influenced the web as late.

But the blue... I have to work up to it. My morning eyes are not there yet.

------
kwhitefoot
I suppose this might count as a bit off topic but I wish people would drop
this 'Scandinavian design' shorthand. For a start Scandinavia doesn't include
Finland, if you want Finland too then you are referring to the Nordic region
or Nordic states. Secondly the various Scandinavian countries have distinctive
styles and the supposed 'Scandinavian minimalism' is not universal. Here, in
Norway, you often find quite different decor with reds and greens more
prominent than the supposedly Scandinavian blond wood. And when it comes to
organized coffee breaks, well in thirty years of working here I have never
encountered one, probably because Norwegian working style and meal habits are
quite diferent from Swedish, for instance. Here people start work early, have
a short lunch break with a slice or two of bread and cheese, and go home early
whereas in Sweden a hot lunch is common.

